# Pour an Easter Bunny



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This weekends challenge is to free pour an Easter Bunny.

Here's the first submission.

Let's see who can pour the best.

There's a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup up for grabs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Free pour only ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Free pour only.

Etching is cheating for this challenge.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thumper! I'm quietly impressed Glenn...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Was that "played for" or a happy Easter accident ? If it was "played for" I'm impressed









I just made myself a flat whit and gave it go but the only way mine could be said to resemble an Easter Bunny was if he hadn't look right and left before crossing the road.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't do milky drinks so I could contribute my "black Easter bunny down coal hole at midnight" art if you're interested!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Bonus points for this ?


__
http://instagr.am/p/m7Y_xmDuiR/
 (from small batches instagram)


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I gave it a go this morning... more practice needed I think


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Marcus

Anyone else with a submission?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol, not so sure about nice. It's more Donni Darko than Easter bunny !


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like a ridley scott alien


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a winning pour so far... Get your entries in by 5pm Monday night


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

welshrarebit said:


> Looks like a ridley scott alien


Or a Welsh Rabbit?


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

aha







Good thing I don't have a machine yet, mine would just be a blob of foam.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe its the mythical Jackalope ?


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Far too difficult for me, my efforts are more like rabbit droppings than an actual rabbit


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

coldplayer said:


> Far too difficult for me, my efforts are more like rabbit droppings than an actual rabbit


Funnily enough the Jampit Hit beans I used this morning to do that pour do look a lot like rabbit dropping.

Ironic reversal , rabbit from rabbit droppings rather than rabbit dropping from a rabbit


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

OK.. hope this doesn't get me disqualified but I tried again this morning. I know I'm bending the ruled a bit one this one BUT it was fee poured and no stencil was used... I just moved the milk around a bit with the tip of the thermometer... so its free poured and freehand drawn









Happy Easter Monday everyone.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice etching!

You're still in with a chance as no other free pour entries have yet been submitted.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Good effort Marcus!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope I am not too late. I am here with my bunny ears =D Perfectly crisp and contrast.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahh so that's called etching ... So now I can invite girls in for a coffee and to see my etchings. Oops better not let the wife see that


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Is that the worlds smallest bunny with normal size ears or a normal size bunny with the worlds largest ears ?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I would say the bunny decided to take a plunge into the coffee, leaving the ears floating like a buoyant =D for easter. Happy Easter everyone =D


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

The rest of the bunny is simmering away in a stockpot. Happy Easter


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With an entry of what looks a wee bit like a rabbit, *marcuswar* is the winner of the Coffee Forums UK KeepCup

PM me your address Marcus and I will dispatch this week.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice one marcus enjoy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done Marcus.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks CoffeeChap, Thanks Systemic Kid, I think Glenn's was actually the best entry and looking at mine again it looks more like Smaug the Dragon than the Easter Bunny !

Off to bed with a smile on my face even though its back to work tomorrow


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats Marcus


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks welshrarebit. I must confess I feel slightly embarrassed having won as my entry really wasn't very good. I'm surprised more people didn't enter... I thought it would be like on eBay with everyone posting in the last couple of minutes


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If I could master my new steam wand I would have entered


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Missed this on Sunday, here's my effort from this morning.

I couldn't resist adding the eyes etc









Don't worry Glenn, I realise that I'm too late for your challenge


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done mouse







Shame you didn't see this thread on Sunday... I could have done with some competition.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Everyone must have been busy scoffing chocolate!!

I was in a field at a VW Campervan festival


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow sounds cool. I love the idea of an VW campervan. Especially one with a split windscreen like the old morris minor.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

It's held every year in Oswestry - it's called Busfest. It's only a tenner to get in for a mooch, kids get free entry.

You'd have liked this then! I fell in love with her....









I'll be looking to get one in the Autumn once the prices settle a bit. It'll probably be an early 70's bay window as the prices are a lot more bearable!! Just!!

They're a good investment though as the prices are rock solid on good/looked after examples.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohhh nice , although I would prefer a brighter colour like Yellow... looks a bit "army" like in dark green.

Although I love the idea of owning one my big concern would be mechanical reliability. What sort of prices do they go for ?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

10-15k for decent bay window 70's

20k for mint restored early bay

20-35k+ for decent split window.

You can get cheaper but the chances are you'd be buying a rotbox. They're easy to work on if you have the space/equipment but ideally I wouldn't recommend getting one unless you're handy with the spanners... Or.. You don't mind paying for regular servicing/maintenance from a recognised specialist. Ideally, you'd also want somewhere dry to store it.

I've owned a Lotus for the last 12yrs, so I'm used to lying down under a set of ramps on the path fixing things


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ouch... I don't think I've ever paid more than about £15K for a brand new car!

Gone are the days when would spend the weekend with spanners are grazed knuckles, now a days its I'd rather pay someone else to do the work while stay at home drinking coffee and doing things I enjoy









What I'd want is one that looks old but had had the engine replaced by something modern and reliable (or even electric!)... sacrilege I know !

LoL... "LOTUS" --> *L*ots *O*f *T*rouble *U*sually *S*erious

Mind you I drive a FORD --> *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL - The sad thing is... I still enjoy working on our cars... Just!

It's a lot to spend, but if you factor in depreciation then they make a lot of sense - If I spent 10k (This will be around my budget) on a newer car it would depreciate year on year but one of these won't.

It's been the same with the Elise - it's only gone down in value by about 3k in the last 12 yrs. If you get something a little different which is low on numbers/desirable then your money will always be reasonably safe. The good thing about the Elise is that everyone thinks that it would have a hugely expensive thirsty motor in it. It's a K Series Rover engine that I get 38+ mpg out of and all of the parts are cheap as chips plus it'll never rust as it's fibreglass


----------

